# Rebuilding a Wegoma SD17S Compound Miter Saw



## stevwil (Apr 28, 2021)

After years of used and abuse, I am finally taking apart and cleaning this saw getting it ready for many more years of use. Anyone happen o have a manual for this machine?


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm sorry but I can't resist:

Mater saw?

Is that one of those saws that helps you repair misplaced cuts by "mating" the parts back together, or the one that helps make salads by slicing your 'maters for you?

(I know it was just a typo, but the idea of a mater saw just cracked me up.  )


----------



## stevwil (May 1, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> I'm sorry but I can't resist:
> 
> Mater saw?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the humor! We all need some every once in a while! Won't be my last typo.


----------



## hman (May 1, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> I'm sorry but I can't resist:
> 
> Mater saw?
> 
> ...



Methinks you misunderestimated the typo.  It's actually a reference to "The mater of all saws."


----------



## markba633csi (May 1, 2021)

It's for brain surgery, to cut through the dura mater


----------

